# My two cats hate each other - any ideas?



## thoalex (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm out of ideas and am looking for suggestions.

We picked up a stray cat in our community back in October. It's my guess that a family moved out of the area and they just let several cats go free hoping someone would pick them up (he was one of a couple that I saw roaming around). Anyway, we took him in. He's male, I'd say he's about a year and a half now. He'd been taken care of as he was neutered and declawed. We got him new shots just in case as of course he didn't have a collar.

Back in late Feb, my wife went to the pet store, humane society was there and begged me to get another cat. As it was her birthday I said fine. This one is female, she has her claws (which I think is the problem but we have them capped). And of course the humane society neutered her and spayed and blah blah blah. On a side note (which the humane society probably didn't know at the time), this one has Asthma and we've been giving her shots.

Anyway, we brought the new cat home and have been trying to integrate them for several weeks now. They absolutely hate each other. Oddly, since she is the female, sickly in my opniion, and he was here first, she is the aggressor. She will not leave the male cat alone. Especially in the morning/early afternoon she will stalk/attack him. He on the other hand, just wants to be left alone (more on that in a bit). Unfortunately, he doesn't fight back, he cowers until she is on top of him and then he'll scream and yell and eventually run away. She runs after him and depending on her mood it will start over (stalking/attack).

My guess is that the male cat was abused during the time he was on his own. Since he doesn't have claws, he probably couldn't defend himself at all and that behavior is just ingrained into his system. I'm not sure if he wasn't abused by people as well because he really doesn't like *us* all that much either. Never purrs, doesn't like to be held (or petted) all that much. He pretty much wants to just be left alone. He used to play quite a bit but hasn't much since she arrived. Actually a sweet cat just wants to be left alone for the most part.

I don't know *what* her problem is. There are days in which she doesn't bother him too much (she seems to always stalk) and there are days in which she attacks. There are days in which they have been 2 feet from each other without any incident (although he always growls/hisses at her if she's *too* close). On the other hand, she loves us. Purrs, paws our laps, gives us baths on occassion. A very good cat to *us*.

We've tried just about everything. Currently she is on "kitty prozac" and has been for a couple of weeks but it doesn't seem to be helping. 

Any ideas?
Thoalex


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm thinking a separation followed by a completely new introduction process? :?


----------



## thoalex (Mar 28, 2005)

Yeah, we've tried the seperation and reintroduction a couple of times. We tried that before the Kitty Prozac on the one. We seperated them for about 3 days and spent a week trying to reintegrate. Rubbing them down with a cloth, playing with them under a closed door.

Somedays I think she's the problem because she's so aggressive. Other days I think it's him (I'd get irritated if someone growled and hissed at me everytime I come around too!)

As far as rescue/remedy we tried that early on. That's why we're now at "Kitty Prozac". It just didn't slow her down at all. And the Kitty Prozac hasn't slowed her down much.


----------



## chris06516 (Mar 12, 2005)

You might have to try a lengthy re-introduction process. My cats have been together since kittens for 5 years now, and have had a re-directed aggression episode almost a month ago. They react the same exact way as yours when around each other now, so they have been separated for over 3 weeks. Last night they lasted about 10 minutes "near" each other with no hissing or growling, just a lot of tension. So I chalked it up to a good session and separated them again before they decided to go at it again. I figured we would stop on a good note. I think it may take me months to get them together again, and it is very, very tiring, but might be the only way. Good luck to you, I hope it goes faster for you.

Christine


----------



## Craig_P (Mar 27, 2005)

When I was a teenager we had a female burman that was the queen of the household and the only cat, except for an outside-only tom that considered ours one of his homes. When she was about 4, I found a male siamese mix in the alley and we took him in. The female hated him at first, but after a few months they were inseparable; she would chase him around the house playing and they would cuddle together for naps. 4 years later, he got into some antifreeze (he wouldn't be an inside only cat because, if we didn't let him outside when he wanted to go out he would spray everything in sight) so he had to be put to sleep. What followed was one of the saddest things I've seen in my life. The female would look all around the house, calling him for about 3 months. Everytime we took her outside on her harness and leash, she would call for him. 
It took them a while but they formed a very special bond.


----------

